# backyard pond



## dklaiman (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a pond in my backyard. I snow blowed it and tried to shovel it off, but the ice still stinks. I'm looking for something I can manually push to scrape down to or off the first layer of ice--I don't own an ATV. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

If you are looking to make it smooth, it is just easier to hose it down with some water on top of the rough ice. I am guessing the ice is plenty thick right now.


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

Maybe you could build something like this:










http://www.portarinxandbambini.com/icemower.shtml

Catch some instructional videos here: http://www.portarinxandbambini.com/videoinstruct.shtml


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

Just cut a hole in one corner and use a sump pump or a trash pump to flood the pond. Once it freezes you will have a smooth skating surface. If you can hose it down with hot water it will work better. (think zamboni)


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

spray it down(flood) and then squeegie (spelling) it to smooth it off then just spray it down lightly again


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

i'm gonna build one of these


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Have any pics?


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

to clear the snow off...... all we ever used, was snow shovels......


----------

